# Any codes on bathroom exhaust fan placement?



## Pat (Nov 27, 2018)

I would like to place a wall mounted bathroom exhaust fan right at the inside corner of the bathroom, above the shower. Is there anything in the code about a minimum distance from the corner? 

I know about the requirement about 3 feet from building openings.

Thanks!


----------



## steveray (Nov 27, 2018)

Nope....wherever you like....Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Pat (Nov 27, 2018)

Great! 

I didn't see anything either, but my HVAC guy said something about a code requiring a minimum distance from inside wall corners. That would have made the job a lot more complicated and expensive.

Thanks for your answer!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 27, 2018)

"Above the shower" I am sure the electrical code may have something to say about this because of the moisture within the shower area. I do not see how a fan located within a shower is a safe installation

E3905.11 Damp or wet locations.
In damp or wet locations, boxes, conduit bodies and fittings shall be placed or equipped so as to prevent moisture from entering or accumulating within the box, conduit body or fitting. Boxes, conduit bodies and fittings installed in wet locations shall be listed for use in wet locations.


----------



## Pat (Nov 27, 2018)

I am planning on using a UL listed fan, which, as I understand, is safe for wet locations.


----------



## ICE (Nov 27, 2018)

It will require a GFCI protected circuit.  I have never seen an exhaust fan in the wall of a shower stall.....in the ceiling yes.....but not in a wall.  I would require proof that the fan is listed for in a wall in a shower stall.  I doubt that anybody else thinks that this is a good idea.


----------



## cda (Nov 27, 2018)

Pat said:


> I am planning on using a UL listed fan, which, as I understand, is safe for wet locations.




There is a difference between “wet” and “WET”

I would almost bet, that it will not last long.


Maybe we are misunderstanding the location ::::


“””I would like to place a wall mounted bathroom exhaust fan right at the inside corner of the bathroom, above the shower”””


----------



## Pat (Nov 27, 2018)

I am planning on mounting it in the top corner of a 3x5 ft and 8ft high shower stall. The reason for using a wall and not a ceiling fan is because the venting is a bit tricky, with a gas pipe and some beams in the way.


----------



## cda (Nov 27, 2018)

Pat said:


> I am planning on mounting it in the top corner of a 3x5 ft and 8ft high shower stall. The reason for using a wall and not a ceiling fan is because the venting is a bit tricky, with a gas pipe and some beams in the way.




I think it will be a mistake and cause a lot of problems


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 28, 2018)

Consider that moisture may condense on the inside surface of the fan housing leading to premature deterioration of the cover and the wall.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 28, 2018)

Get a permit.
If new
CalGreen 4.506.1
Bathroom exhaust fans
Each bathroom shall be mechanically ventilated and shall comply with the following:
1. Fans shall be ENERGY STAR compliant and be ducted to terminate outside the building.
2. Unless functioning as a component of a whole house ventilation system, fans must be controlled by a humidity control.
a) Humidity controls shall be capable of manual or automatic adjustment between a relative humidity range of less than 50% to a maximum of 80%.
b) A humidity control may be a separate component to the exhaust fan and is not required to be integral or built-in. 
Note:  For CALGreen a “bathroom” is a room which contains a bathtub, shower, or tub/shower combination. Fans or mechanical ventilation is required in each bathroom


----------



## Pat (Nov 28, 2018)

I appreciate the comments. Is the condensation issue worse with wall fans, compared to ceiling fans, or is the condensation generally a concern when mounting a fan in the shower stall?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 28, 2018)

Fan would need to be approved for wet location, subject to wet spray. Appears if it is over 8-ft above the shower threshold or tub rim it would be allowed if meeting code section IRC E4003.11 or NEC 410.10 (A) and (D).


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 28, 2018)

Mounting the fan in the shower stall IMHO


----------



## mark handler (Nov 28, 2018)

Must be listed and rated for intended use
IN CA, you must meet CA codes. not IBC, IRC or NEC.
And get a permit.


----------



## ICE (Nov 28, 2018)

If there’s an exhaust fan that is Listed and Labeled for installation in the wall of a shower stall, I’m buying breakfast.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 28, 2018)

We see them all the time ICE, maybe you should have said "You'll eat your Hat"!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 28, 2018)

I will take a gift card please

http://www.airkinglimited.com/page/faq-exhaust-fan.html#A8

*Can I install my exhaust fan directly over the tub or in the shower?*
Exhaust fans with a UL listing for installation over a tub or shower on a GFCI circuit can be installed over a tub or in a shower. This applies to most Air King exhaust fans and exhaust fans with light. Units that include any type of heating function to them are not able to be installed over a tub or shower. Check you specific product for more information.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 28, 2018)

Broan Model #751, allowed in a shower on a GFCI circuit if if meets the above the rim height rule above the tub or shower. But it does appear to be a ceiling mount and not a wall mount.


----------



## HForester (Nov 28, 2018)

I know that Broan/Nutone has models (with light) that are _listed_ for use _over_ showers (ceiling application), given a minimum floor to fan height and powered through GFCI The wall mounting sounds like it would violate the most manufacturer's intended installation. Sounds like you are dealing with a rated ceiling assembly.....


----------



## steveray (Nov 28, 2018)

https://www.acwholesalers.com/Panas...MIo7CQyOX33gIVHEsNCh1VsQGpEAQYASABEgL0wfD_BwE

Don't know about wet....Oh wait....


Motor/Blower: • Four–pole totally enclosed condenser motor rated for continuous run. • Power Rating shall be 120 volts and 60 Hz. • Fan shall be UL and cUL listed for tub/shower enclosure when used with a GFCI branch circuit wiring. • Motor equipped with thermal–cutoff fuse.


----------



## ICE (Nov 28, 2018)

This is from the sales brochure:

_8. Can a Panasonic fan be used 
over a bathtub and in showers?
YES. All Panasonic fans, with the 
exception of heater and Spot ERV 
models, are listed by Underwriters 
Laboratories for installation *over *
tubs and showers, provided they are 
protected by a Ground Fault Circuit 
Interrupter (GFCI). _


This is from the installation instructions:
_To reduce the risk of injury to persons, install fan at least 7 - 10
feet (2.1 - 3.05 meters) above the floor._

Panasonic technical support was no help other than to tell me that the fan should not be where water spray can get to it.  The 7' to 10' above the floor is in all cases, not just if it is in a shower.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 28, 2018)

"Over" means horizontally above, not in a vertical wall unless labeled for such. I don't see any labels on your photo.
Long hot showers create lots of steam, steam equals condensation, condensation collects and "drips" down; in contact with metal it will in time lead to rust of the fan cover and possibly mold in the wall.


----------



## linnrg (Nov 28, 2018)

many a tub/shower had operable windows to satisfy "natural ventilation" - be sure to use safety glazing

interesting this gets good discussion


----------

